# St Barts Forums > St Barts Trip Reports Forum >  >  Part 3 - November 2019 Trip Report

## lvbookworm

Another night of no alarm set, and another morning of sleeping a little too late. Today I was determined to get to another happy place (Petit Columbe) for breakfast croissants, so we threw on whatever clothes were handy and raced up the hill. It was Saturday, and well past the normal breakfast rush hour, so parking was no problem. Our late arrival, however, meant that our choices were a bit limited, but they still had plenty of croissants and pain au chocolat. We took our items back to the villa where we were able to enjoy our breakfast with café, jus dorange et confiture. We even met a new friend! It wasnt long before I decided that keeping the main sliding door closed was probably a good idea (see pic...).

After breakfast we loaded the car with beach stuff and set off for a day at St. Jean. Parking in the lot across the street was plentiful, and I always enjoy finding a shady spot on the edge under one of the small trees. We had lunch reservations at Pearl and decided to rent loungers and umbrella at Carib Waterplay. Jean-Mi and Lucas are always so friendly with a smile and a boisterous bonjour! We had an hour or so of quiet time reading and enjoying the warm breeze before wandering next door. 

We started our lunch with a bottle of Minuty Rosé and a toast to another beautiful day. The shrimp tempura is one of our favorites, and Kelly and I always end up fighting over that wonderful kimchee aioli! For a main course he had the mahi burger with fries (with an extra order of that aioli...), and I had the hawaiian tuna bowl with beets, guacamole, edamame, quinoa, peppers, green onion and cucumbers. The beets and guacamole were an interesting combination but very tasty nonetheless. We were still a little full due to our late breakfast so we decided to skip dessert. 

On our way out of the restaurant we stopped to say hi to new friends Ben and Bonnie from the previous evenings happy hour at Santa Fe. They invited us to join them for a glass of wine, and we ended up spending the next couple of hours with them sharing even more wine and great conversation. 

Before heading back to our lounge chairs we took some time to swim in the sea and enjoy the warm water. By now the sun was starting to set, so we walked up the beach to check out the progress at Eden Rock as well as the newly opened Lil Rock restaurant. L'il Rock looked very inviting with the pretty white lights and toes-in-the-sand atmosphere. Were hoping to try both of these spots on a future trip.

It was dark when we returned to the villa, and with no dinner plans we decided to freshen up and wander into town to enjoy music at Le Selects Anniversary lineup. The venue as well as the street surrounding it was packed, but we managed to find two seats at the end of the bar at LOublis. Not in the mood to go anywhere else we ordered another round of drinks and shared a salad, panini and fries  all of which hit the spot. We had heard through the grapevine that Jimmy Buffet was making a surprise appearance that evening, but we couldnt quite hold out and only managed to stay until about 10:30 before heading back home. No pain, no gain and no Jimmy.

All in all  another wonderful day!

2A751146-BE9A-4978-8EE9-1E332F150AED.jpeg
351F6865-97AB-4E6F-B1C6-7FB37965D308.jpeg
061E6B63-E988-48AA-90CA-936EAB84F8A5.jpeg

----------


## KevinS

Keeping that species of “new friend” out of your villa is a good idea.  They tend to leave “gifts” behind.

----------


## lvbookworm

> They tend to leave “gifts” behind.



That was my concern as well!

----------


## amyb

And they are awful!

----------


## stbartshopper

Pain au chocolat and croissants are all we ever want except a little almond sometimes.
Isn’t it nice- the carefree days- no plans- no schedule other than your body wakes up in the morning at whatever time; the morning becomes afternoon and then night arrives; decision such as stay for Jimmy or head off to sweet dreams; your tummy says feed me and you do; and enjoying the juice of the ‘gods’ all day long!
Ahhhhhh!

----------


## cec1

> . . . On our way out of the restaurant we stopped to say hi to new friends Ben and Bonnie from the previous evenings happy hour at Santa Fe. They invited us to join them for a glass of wine, and we ended up spending the next couple of hours with them sharing even more wine and great conversation.



Such a great part of what the Forum brings to the visits of each of us to the island (& Ben & Bonnie are a great couple to run into!).

----------


## GramChop

Pain au chocolat, Pearl Beach, L'Oubli AND Ben & Bonnie...Win, Win, Win AND Win!  Your day was perfect.  I second Dennis's comment, Ben & Bonnie are a great couple to run into!

----------


## Eve

We spend every day with Lucas and Perle. 
but your pic reminded me how disappointed we always are at the frites and La Perle

----------


## didier

pearl beach has some of the best fries!   looks like you guys knew where to eat.

----------


## Eve

> pearl beach has some of the best fries!   looks like you guys knew where to eat.



not a steak fry fan

----------

